# BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!!



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

I follow the procedure, pumped the power bleeder up to 15psi than, BANG, my brake fluid reservoir broke leaving a lot of brake fluid on the engine. My car is a 1999 passat, so it's not that old, I dont understand why the reservoir broke, anyone have an idea!!!


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (QcGTI)*

BTW,,, how to change the brake fluid reservoir???


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

BTDT.
On the earlier B5 chassis with the round reservoir don't use more than 10psi. I usually keep it at 5-6psi.
To remove the reservoir, first drain it as low as you can, then just pull up on the reservoir. It's only held in with some rubber grommets. Make sure you unplug the low sensor plug, then just pry and pull.


----------



## acktdi (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (QcGTI)*

10 psi is the max for the reservoir


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (acktdi)*

From the passat Bentley page R47-1:
To bleed the hydraulic unit a pressure of at least 2 bar is necessary

I love VW...


----------



## Stewz-GTI (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (QcGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QcGTI* »_From the passat Bentley page R47-1:
To bleed the hydraulic unit a pressure of at least 2 bar is necessary

I love VW...
















Holly crap that's like 30 PSI isn't it?


----------



## dunno (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (Stewz-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stewz-GTI* »_Holly crap that's like 30 PSI isn't it?


29.016 to be exact.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (QcGTI)*

Its not uncommon, Ive done it on a few audis at work...it seems the plastic just rots and weakens, simple green and a hose to wash it off before it eats the paint.
res. just pulls out, and theyre cheap to replace.


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: BROKE my brake fluid reservoir using MOTIVE power bleeder!!!! (2035cc16v)*

so i will be safe at 10psi with the new one?


----------



## MikekiM (Aug 21, 2001)

I keep it under 10psi and it works just fine.
There isn't any need to go much higher than 5psi.


----------



## willvwpassat (Jul 23, 2013)

Hiya everyone, the same thing happened to me, we were driving down to the seaside, felt the brakes were way too spongy, so I said we'd stop off at a quiet carpark and bleed the brakes, being an estate, I keep alot of gear in the boot. 
I've bled brakes before, manually and with a pressure kit, never had any trouble.
got to work on the passat, took the pressure down to a recommended safe 20psi (about 17 more like) and there was a pop, and brake fluid was sizzling out of the reservoir.

Long story short, we managed to limp home, but now have a passat with a busted reservoir, and no idea where to get one, I've already tried Eurocarparts, GSF and obviously EBAY.
have a fair idea of how to replace it, just no idea where to get a reservoir.
any advice appreciated!


----------

